# £35 to spend on MF towels next weds?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I have £35 to spend on PakShak towels next week, which ones should i go for?

I have 6 Megs SSMF's and 2x WMWW( so dont need any drying towels)

TIA

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Spend £50 and get an extra one free  sorry I know that doesnt help! 

Ill put a more detailed answer up another time when I have quite drunked so much


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I would but i want to get some SSR2 and 2.5 aswell and some Signature II.

Alex


----------

